# Dedicated To Lemax Forum



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a forum that is for the discussion of Miniature Villaging of all types:

http://dedicatedtolemax.com/forums/index.php

We'd be glad to have you join us!


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

I am glad that it is up and running. seems things worked out well


----------

